# Rode on ice for the first time...



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I know from reviews the tip is magna-traction.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

lonewolf99701 said:


> From what I know from reviews the tip is magna-traction.


what???


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> what???


 Damn your like a stalker, you seem to hit every forum right after me, just to be mean.  
No really what I meant to say was magna-traction edges are the biggest help on ice, the only other tip i could give would be keep a little lower and centered because your balance is going to save you from being sore at the end of the day.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

magne traction is the doggy's dangler on the mondo hard pack / icy stuff.


----------



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel Jeri's pain on this. This is my first season riding and down by where I am (lower NY) everything seems to be ice, with maybe an inch of snow on top, if that. In fact, the first time I rode the whole hill was mostly ice. I guess it's not too bad, because seems like after learning on that nothing else is really that difficult. But for me, I just take long sweeping turns from edge to edge when I'm on an icy hill. That and keep a nice sharp edge and make sure I've got good heel/toe pressure. Found out myself, too, that Snowolf's advice of keeping everything lower body helps, after my first two hard falls. Didn't fall after that 'cause I kept my knees a little more bent than normal.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

lonewolf99701 said:


> Damn your like a stalker, you seem to hit every forum right after me, just to be mean.
> No really what I meant to say was magna-traction edges are the biggest help on ice, the only other tip i could give would be keep a little lower and centered because your balance is going to save you from being sore at the end of the day.


shhhhh i think everything will be okay.

tip to riding on ice, invest in a good set of ass pads.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep your board edges sharp, get a small little tuner get with a fixed file in a small jig to run on the edges to keep them sharp. I usually do this before each run, my freeriding board got over ice no problem, just have to also get used to balancing on it contrast to balancing on it when walking. Just takes a feel to develop for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

The main trick to riding on ice is to be patient. Magnetraction or not, you CAN'T turn on ice a lot of the time. Your board simply won't catch enough of an edge and you'll wash out. If a trail's super icy, treat it like a super steep, make nice wide turns and pick your line. There will almost always be snow on the sides of the trail, turn in those patches. Just take it slow, don't try to force a turn on the honest-to-god shiny ice,and you'll be fine. Ice riding isn't all that hard, it's just unpleasant. People just find it hard because they try to carve on it, and that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I got to snowboard 3 times last week go me!

but it was in the worst conditions ive boarded in at stevens pass. cement hard ice and chunky BS!!

But I got the ice down mostly. I cant go adventure around and I know now not to practice jumps or anything. I simply haul ass and work on control. I go faster then almost everyone on the mountain haha.

I feel like im gonna be so much better when some decent weather comes in after riding on shit!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> I got to snowboard 3 times last week go me!
> 
> but it was in the worst conditions ive boarded in at stevens pass. cement hard ice and chunky BS!!
> 
> ...


This weekend is going to be real bad here in Fairbanks AK, its been in the 40 degree range for the last 3 days and the snow is melting, its suppost to drop back under freezing tomorrow, which means nothing but ice at all the hills.


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

In Willow(about 20mi.N. of Wasilla) they registered a 90 degree temp index in the last 4 days. There was a huge low pressure system building up behind all this cold weather, High winds turns all that warm air into a neat little covection effect. We had a great base here in town now its all gone

Im gonna go check out Hatchers in the morning as see how bad it got it take a few runs. I think it should be ok down on the road runs, nice a soft. If not its good jump builing weather.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> WTF? 40 above? It was 40 below when I was there just 2 weeks ago. This weather is getting weirder by the day. When I was stationed at Eielson in the 80`s, it never got above around 10 above ever all winter, this is`nt "normal"


Gotta love global warming...lol.. the past few years the weather here in NYC has been pretty odd.. 40's one week 20's the next.


----------

